# New member alert



## Welsh medium roast (Dec 31, 2018)

Good evening all and a happy new year

What an amazing forum, looking forward to learning a lot, I have lots of questions

I am new to the world of coffee making, so hope you can all point me in the right direction

I will soon post a picture of my current set up

thanks


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello - Welcome aboard.


----------



## NT1984 (Jan 4, 2019)

Hi. Same here


----------

